# Westin Kaanapali Timeshare mail invitation



## zinger

Just received in the mail an 'invitation' to go try the Westin for 6 days/5 nights for $649 including $185 avis credit and $100 resort certificate.  Wondering if anyone has tried this 'deal'?  If so, can you tell me your experience.  Also, it says we will be staying in a Studio Villa - max 2 adults, 2 kids.  I've often stayed with my 3 young kids in Max 4... is there enough room? Are the rooms large enough?

Thanks!!


----------



## ciscogizmo1

I've never stayed on a package but I've stayed there.  YOu can check out the photos in my signature and see the studios.  I like them better than Marriotts because they have almost a full kitchen.  YOu get a refrigerator, microwave with convection oven, dishwasher, 2 burner stove top & you get a washer/dryer in your unit.  The accomadations are great.  It is a great place.  I'd go for it.


----------



## vacationtime1

The room is 400 - 500 square feet; think of it as a large hotel room.  If your three kids will fit in (and sleep in) a fold out, queen sized sofabed, you won't have to figure out where to put the extra bed (I don't think there is really room for one in that room).  The dining table seats two; there are dishes, glasses for four.  The refrigerator is bar-sized.    

Even if Westin were to permit it, I honestly don't think it would be much fun -- at least the room portion.  The resort is wonderful.


----------



## DeniseM

Here is a link to the floorplan - it's gonna be small with 3 kids and I don't know if they will let you put 5 in the studio.  However, it is quite a nice offer to get the TS - usually they put guests up in a tiny standard room at the Westin Hotel instead.  When you call about the offer, make sure they will let 5 stay in the room.

BTW - a timeshare presentation is not required, but they will offer you a $100 hotel GC to go to the presentation.  If you want to accept the offer, ask them to let the kids go to the kids club for free while you are there.  After you check in, they will send you over to a concierge to get your welcome pkg. - this is when they will hit you up for the presentation.


----------



## zinger

Thanks everyone for the quick responses.  The kids are all young enough and still all fit on a pull out sofa, so that's not a problem.  They seem to indicate on the invitation that the presentation is a must or I will be charged the full price of the vacation.  Also, it states that we would be staying in a "personal studio villa at the Westin Ka'anapali Ocean Resort Villas"... so I'm guessing that they won't stick us in a hotel room -- would they:annoyed:


----------



## vacationtime1

zinger said:


> "personal studio villa at the Westin Ka'anapali Ocean Resort Villas"



is exactly the link DeniseM attached above.

However, the description is incorrect that there are no lanais on the studios; the lanais are attached to the larger one bedroom units.


----------



## DeniseM

zinger said:


> They seem to indicate on the invitation that the presentation is a must or I will be charged the full price of the vacation.  Also, it states that we would be staying in a "personal studio villa at the Westin Ka'anapali Ocean Resort Villas"... so I'm guessing that they won't stick us in a hotel room -- would they:annoyed:



If the invitation says the presentation is required, then it is.  Starwood usually makes it optional, but now that they have more Hawaii properties they are trying to sell, that may have changed.  If the invitation says the villas, that shouldn't change, but like everything else, confirm it when you call.  Since they are requiring the presentation, absolutely ask them to put the kids in the kid's club for free.  Or take them with you - that should shorten the presentation!  

BTW - do NOT be tempted to buy anything.  They are currently selling 2 bdms. Ocean View on Maui for about $60K - you can buy a 2 bdm. resale for about $30K!


----------



## ciscogizmo1

vacationtime1 said:


> The refrigerator is bar-sized.




Actually... the refrigerators are different sizes depending on the building.  In building 2 the refrigerators are much larger (probably apartment size) & in building 3 there are the under counter mount ones.  I'm not sure what they look like in the garden wing.

Back to the OP... I wonder which resort they would place you in... would it be the original or the North.  My pictures are only of the WKORV so, I have no idea if the studios on the WKORV-N are similar as noone has reported back with pictures yet.


----------



## DeniseM

ciscogizmo1 said:


> I have no idea if the studios on the WKORV-N are similar as no one has reported back with pictures yet.



The 3rd picture down, on the left side, is the WKORV-N studio kitchen and the picture next to it is the living area, or at least that's what Starwood has on their website.

And here's the WKORV-N Studio floor plan


----------



## nell

DeniseM said:


> Here is a link to the floorplan - it's gonna be small with 3 kids and I don't know if they will let you put 5 in the studio.  However, it is quite a nice offer to get the TS - usually they put guests up in a tiny standard room at the Westin Hotel instead.  When you call about the offer, make sure they will let 5 stay in the room.
> 
> BTW - a timeshare presentation is not required, but they will offer you a $100 hotel GC to go to the presentation.  If you want to accept the offer, ask them to let the kids go to the kids club for free while you are there.  After you check in, they will send you over to a concierge to get your welcome pkg. - this is when they will hit you up for the presentation.



You might want to check on the number allowed in the studio as I believe WKORV is pretty strict with the occupancy limit.  Also they might let you upgrade to a one bdrm for a relatively small increase.


----------



## AKE

Do you know how you got the invitation? (I get them from Marriott from time to time but have never had one from Starwood and I own at neither).


----------



## DeniseM

The send them out to Starwood Preferred Guest (hotel) members or a Starwood TS owner can refer you.  I could be wrong, but I don't think Canadians are eligible because Starwood isn't licensed to market in Canada.  That may have changed, but I referred some Canadians once and that's what Starwood told me.


----------



## Quimby4

I have gotten the same invitation for Rancho Mirage.  I called a few months ago to see about available dates and asked if they could upgrade me to a 1 bedroom.  I explained that I cannot sleep in the same room as my kids...She put me on hold and was able to upgarde me to a 1 bedroom at no additional charge!!!  I have heard some TS charge $100....It is worth a phone call to try to get a bigger room.

Good Luck!!


----------



## LisaRex

vacationtime1 said:


> is exactly the link DeniseM attached above.
> 
> However, the description is incorrect that there are no lanais on the studios; the lanais are attached to the larger one bedroom units.



The north buildings have lanais on the studio side.  That would make sense because that is probably the property they are marketing.


----------



## julienjay

We did this package last year with 2 kids. We were just in the regular hotel rooms. GREAT deal. Ohmigosh, the hotel is lovely. They offer to put the kids in the kids' club for free while you take the presentation. Ours wasn't mandatory, however, so I did not attend.


----------



## hvanv0405

My b/f and I went to the Westin KOR last October.  I finally just got around to joining TUG today.

We were referred by an owner and got the 5 night 6 day trip for $750.  We were told the presentation was NOT required but recommended.  However since we were with out the kids this trip we thought aw why not attend.

We recevied an extra $100 resort voucher in addition to our $75 the package comes with.

[Info. that violated TUG rules removed - DeniseM]


----------



## chris1gill

Does anyone know specifically how to get an invitation? We'd like to go summer '09 & this package is right up our alley....  We did a similar deal with Marriott once...


----------



## rmb

I would love to receive this 'invitation' because I'm having problems exchanging my Pono Kai week for this coming July.... don't want to get caught and have to purchase a week somewhere at the last minute to fit my flight plans.

Is there anyone out there who could help me with this?  Also, is it possible to add a night or two on top of the invitation with extra cost... and if so, how much would additional nights cost?


----------



## LisaRex

chris1gill said:


> Does anyone know specifically how to get an invitation? We'd like to go summer '09 & this package is right up our alley....  We did a similar deal with Marriott once...



I'm pretty sure you can be referred by an owner.  I get targeted after I got the Starwood AMEX.  I'm pretty sure they market to a certain audience:  married couples over a certain income level.


----------



## rmb

Anyone who can refer me for this vacation, please do.  Email me at ricardob@cox.net and I will take it from there.  Thank you.


----------



## blr666

If you have an Amex, you can buy the tour at....

http://www.starwoodrsvp.com/westin/promotions/amex/mytimeshare/offer/


----------



## DeniseM

rmb said:


> I would love to receive this 'invitation' because I'm having problems exchanging my Pono Kai week for this coming July.... don't want to get caught and have to purchase a week somewhere at the last minute to fit my flight plans.
> 
> Is there anyone out there who could help me with this?  Also, is it possible to add a night or two on top of the invitation with extra cost... and if so, how much would additional nights cost?



The studios can be rented, but it's about $350 a night!  Also, be aware that the AMEX offer is for a studio at the timeshare, but the regular offer (when referred by an owner or offered to SPG members) is usually for a small, standard,  no view room at the Westin or Sheraton Hotels.


----------



## rmb

Denise... you say 'beware'... beware of the studio or beware of the no view rooms at the Westin or Sheraton.  Which one is better?


----------



## DeniseM

rmb said:


> Denise... you say 'beware'... beware of the studio or beware of the no view rooms at the Westin or Sheraton.  Which one is better?



Actually, I said, "be aware," and I just meant that people who are interested in this offer should be aware that there are 2 different offers.

AMEX Offer:
The studios are far better...and they are usually not available on the standard offer.  
Because of that, the AMEX offer is a better deal, but it REQUIRES a TS sale presentation.  

Standard Offer:
On the standard offer, a TS presentation is usually not required.  
The Westin Maui is a beautiful hotel, but their standard, no-view rooms are tiny.

They are both about the same price and include a car voucher.  If you choose to go to the sales presentation on the standard offer, they usually give you something like a $100 Hotel GC.


----------



## LisaRex

Starwood is also allowing SPG members to use StarPoints (1600/night) and/or Cash & Points (current offers for April/May are 4800 StarPoints + $90 per night) to book studios at the Westin Kaanapali Ocean Resort Villas.  

This is not available on-line.  You have to call. 

If you do book this, I'd recommend asking for the north property because studios do not have lanais at the south property.


----------



## saluki

LisaRex said:


> Starwood is also allowing SPG members to use StarPoints (*1600/night*)



Lisa-

You meant 16000 Starpoints/night, I believe.


----------



## LisaRex

saluki said:


> Lisa-
> 
> You meant 16000 Starpoints/night, I believe.



Ha Ha.  Yes, I did.


----------



## rmb

I needed two extra nights on top of the promo offered because our flights are already booked... that would cost me close to $900+ tax for only two nights.  Too much in my book.


----------



## LisaRex

rmb said:


> I needed two extra nights on top of the promo offered because our flights are already booked... that would cost me close to $900+ tax for only two nights.  Too much in my book.



Welcome to Maui!!  I just booked a hotel room at the Sheraton for the end of my stay because my flight doesn't leave until 10pm.  I wanted to stay at the villas but none were available (I'll try again at the 60 day out window).  It cost 12000 points to book a double room and said if I was a no-show, my AMEX would be charged $1000.  (That's the rack rate for the Sheraton in July.)  

Ooookay.


----------



## zinger

Has anyone done this deal and tried to upgrade to a 1bd?  I've called to accept the invitation, but given that I have 3 young kids and the studio only houses a maximum of 4, I need a 1 bd.  They told me to go ahead and buy the package and then call the resort to upgrade to a 1bd...if available.  My fear is that obviously it either might not be available or be way too expensive to upgrade.
I know that given that my kids are young, we would be comfortable in the studio, but I fear getting there and being told that we exceed the maximum allowable in the room.


----------



## DeniseM

The upgrade to a 1 bdm. will be expensive.  Even the studios rent for $350 a night.  Can you squeeze into a studio if the up grade to a 1 bdm. is too  expensive?


----------



## zinger

We can definitely squeeze into a studio.  The kids are young enough and easily sleep on the queen pull-out... obviously a larger unit would be nicer, but given that we won't be indoors that much, I'm mainly concerned about how many the Westin will allow -- max of 4.  Would hate to get to Maui with the family and be told that they can't honor our reservations because I have one too many in my party.


----------



## MON2REY

We will be at WKORV-N in March but are arriving two days before out check-in date.  We used Starpoints to book a room at the Sheraton (12,000 per night).  When we saw the offer to use SPs at WKORV we jumped at the offer.  They wanted 12,000 points per night for the IV studio, but for 14,500 we could get a premium OV studio.  I don't know if it will be possible to upgrade to OF when we arrive but it's worth a try.  We're just happy to be out of the hotel and in the villas.  By the way, Lisa, for the two nights at WKORV they said that if we are no-shows our AMEX will be charged $1,800.


----------



## DeniseM

Zinger - The other thing is that owners don't even get free upgrades unless they are elite owners (spent big bucks to buy multiple weeks) and even then it's not a sure thing.   It's a touchy subject because Starwood at one time guaranteed upgrades to multiple week owners, and then they took that away, making a lot of owners very unhappy.  I imagine there  would be a riot if an exchanger or an preview guest got a free upgraded.   It could happen, but I wouldn't count on it.  

I don't see why they can't tell you now if you can have 5 in your studio, or what the price it to upgrade to a 1 bdm.?


----------



## gomike

Here is a preview package for the Marriott Maui

http://www.marriottvillas.com/united/hawaii/

I know it says expired but they are still letting people book it.


----------



## Henry M.

If you are sure that three kids will fit on a queen sleeper sofa I would not worry about it. Just have one of the parents check in while the rest of the family looks around the resort and don't even mention how many people there are.


----------



## zinger

I definitely don't expect a free upgrade and am willing to pay, but I'd love to know what my per night cost to upgrade would be.

The girls are young enough and in fact love to 'have sleepovers' when we're on vacation, so the bed size and room size of the studio works fine... again, I'm just a bit worried that someone would say something... probably, nothing to worry about, but would hate to get there and have problems.


----------



## DeniseM

Zinger - You could call the resort directly and ask about the cost of upgrading?  808.667.3200


----------



## hvanv0405

I just deal the deal last Oct.  They wanted $200 per night to upgrade to either an ocean view studio or 1bd unit.

It was just my b/f and I so the studio was fine.  They did give us a vry small free upgrade and were given a deluxe studio.  .not sure what the difference it but were told they were slightly larger.  We were in fact on the ocean side of the building but overlooked a parking lot. . we really didn't care at the price we go.  .the only thing my b/f complained of was being on the ground floor.

We were at the end of a building but not quite the cornor room but it was amazingly queit. .we didnt' even know someone was in the next room over until we checked out and notice their check our recipt in the door.

I've actually got pics of all angles of the room if interested I can email them.  Studio kitchen (not fullsize) and didn't get a pic of the bathroom but the couch, room floor and bed, lani, and bathroom all turned out great pics.

I have heard of some people being upgraded for free to a 1bd and/or Ocean view/front.  might all depend on the season and how busy they are.


----------



## jlee2070

Is there a Westin Offer out there that is NOT tied to American Express (don't have their card)...


----------



## DeniseM

jlee2070 said:


> Is there a Westin Offer out there that is NOT tied to American Express (don't have their card)...



That info. was listed several times in this thread...


----------



## jlee2070

I don't see them...

I see mentions of being referred by an Owner

and also this one that requires a AMEX Card...

http://www.starwoodrsvp.com/westin/p...meshare/offer/

What other offers (websites) am I missing?


----------



## DeniseM

Besides the AMEX offer, being referred by an owner, or an unsolicited offer to an SPG member, are the only offers I am aware of.


----------



## gomike

jlee2070 said:


> Is there a Westin Offer out there that is NOT tied to American Express (don't have their card)...



http://www.starwoodpreviews.com/vacationinspiration/summer/index.html?IM=EMAIL_VI_SVO_HIOFFER


----------



## blr666

Thanks gomike, it's exactly what I was looking for....


----------



## yoshapman

thanks for the posts, very helpful. I see the Amex one says you need to live in certain states. Will it work even if I dont? I live in NY


----------



## yoshapman

gomike said:


> Here is a preview package for the Marriott Maui
> 
> http://www.marriottvillas.com/united/hawaii/
> 
> I know it says expired but they are still letting people book it.



Also, do you know how to book this if this wasn't targeted to me. It seems you would need a certain number which is targeted just to that specific person. Has anyone tried this and succeeded?


----------

